# Fix the Economy or ....Apocalyptic Pain



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

US Senator Coburn stated: I think you'll see a 15 to 18 percent unemployment rate. I think you will see an 8 to 9 percent decline in GDP. I think you'll see the middle class just destroyed if we don't do this. And the people that it will harm the most will be the poorest of the poor, because we'll print money to try to debase our currency and get out of it and what you will see is hyperinflation," Coburn said.

Coburn: Control Government Spending or Face 'Apocalyptic Pain' - FoxNews.com

Hmmm. That's we all have been saying for a long time. I'm glad at least one of the hundred Senators see it our way.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

horseman09 said:


> I'm glad at least one of the hundred Senators see it our way.


But will it make any difference? :dunno:

Back in the late 70's or early eighties, there was a TV commercial dealing with the gas crisis.

A Senator was being driven down the road in his stretch limo. The aid that was riding with him was repeatedly pointing out to him that they were getting low on gas to which the Senator kept replying, "Don't worry, all is well". All of the sudden the limo slowed down and came to a stop. Of course the Senator went ballistic and wanted to know why he hadn't been told there was a problem.

Now 40 years later, with a bloated government bureaucracy spending billions designed to reduce our dependence on oil, gas costs 5x what it did then. The problem was apparent, the need to address it was apparent, yet the problem still exists.

Will one lone voice crying out in the wilderness wake up the rest of the country? :dunno:


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Personally I wouldn't mind a little apocalyptical pain to pay off a couple mortgages with cheap $s.:2thumb:


----------

